# All American system



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is another system.Id like more info on this.
All American Rhinestone and Embellishment Supplies
I like how the price is listed.I could see myself with some of these toys.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Today I am wearing a tee shirt that I received from All American at a tradeshow over a year ago that has a sequin motif on it. It has survived the washer and dryer and hasn't lost a sequin yet.
The equipment is pricey but very nice. It appears to be embroidery equipment that has been modified to do sequins.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to have the sequin machine but I think Id get a transfer stone setter first.Right now id like to start making some money on what ive already invested.Or at least enough to cover the bills.185 stones per minute sounds like its pretty fast.with a price tag like that id want it running 24/7.A DTG stone setter would be great too.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We will be testing one out - It should be up and running the first week of May. I will let you guys know how it goes once we learn the system.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> We will be testing one out - It should be up and running the first week of May. I will let you guys know how it goes once we learn the system.


That's good to know. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats what I like to hear.So what unit did you purchase?how do you plan on using it?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

It is hard to keep up with the low pricing on the transfers of stone setters...scott your site is great.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott, which system will you be testing?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have attached the info on the machine.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

what did they bang you for that?You are lucky.Im sure you are going to have fun with it!please keep posting the whole process as you go along!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

We watched this machine (both the rhinestone setter and the sequin setter) at the ASI show in Austin a few weeks ago. The rhinestone setter was around ten grand. He told us to watch as long as we wanted and if ANY stones were turned over we could have the machine for free. He was pushing the sequin setter, but personally, I didn't like seeing the holes in the sequins. It was fast and slick, just not to my liking.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

i would have sat there all day.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

me too with a video camera and and a magnifying glass LOL



Leg cramps said:


> i would have sat there all day.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Scott,

Was there something that turned you off to the All American system as opposed to the ColDesi?

Thanks

Evie


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Evie,

ColDesi has a great service dept. and Alex is our sales guy and he does a great job keep us informed of what is going on with new equipment and follows up if we do purchase something. Nothing about All American Machine it just comes down to customer service.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott, did you get the 3 or 4 color option?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We are testing the three color but if we buy one we will buy the four color option.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

rhinestonetransf said:


> We will be testing one out - It should be up and running the first week of May. I will let you guys know how it goes once we learn the system.


I think we got off the subject of the original thread.. which was All American Systems.

I saw All American Systems sequins and rhinestone setters at ISS they were amazing.. I agree I like the that the prices are available on the website and Peter and the AAS team are easy to work with.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i thought they were talking about an AAS system




FatKat Printz said:


> I think we got off the subject of the original thread.. which was All American Systems.
> 
> I saw All American Systems sequins and rhinestone setters at ISS they were amazing.. I agree I like the that the prices are available on the website and Peter and the AAS team are easy to work with.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

agensop said:


> i thought they were talking about an AAS system


Yeah, me too.. then all of sudden SWF (Coli-Desi) joins the mix. 
would be kind of confusing when someone is trying to research about AAS systems and then get sidetracked with another product. 

great promo for SWF but lets keep it on the subject. 

Does anyone have one of these? or maybe Peter can have someone chime in.. really interested.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, I'm with you FatKatz, because now I'm confused. I thought we were talking about the 4-color rhinestone setting machine that AAS has. This machine was brought up in another link on the "new" Strass Box out of overseas, which I think we all agree is the same machine, but the AAS is "better" because it's stateside and therefore less expensive. However, doesn't ColDesi do the CAMS 4-head rhinestone setter, or did I miss something? 

Ok, Moderators, can you give the ColDesi SEQUIN setter it's own thread? Then if ColDesi has a 4-head rhinestone setter that we don't know about, it can be contrasted here with the AAS?

Anyway, I don't have one, but since my memory was refreshed about the AAS machine, the money I am putting aside, initially for a CAMS, will definitely go towards the AAS machine because it fits my more compact needs, and 21K is good, I think, for a 4-head system.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I just sent Joe at AAS an email and told him to jump in here to answer questions. They were very helpful at the ASI show in Austin.


----------



## Joe All American (Apr 4, 2011)

imeccentric said:


> I just sent Joe at AAS an email and told him to jump in here to answer questions. They were very helpful at the ASI show in Austin.


Thanks for the message Jim! Hello folks I am new here to the T-Shirt Forums and look forward to learning and helping where I can. If you have any questions let me know....I would love to help you out. Sorry to say I can't help right now. I am off to the hospital to pick up my wife. She had a minor procedure done and I have to leave right now to get her. She will be fine! Nothing major. 

Please feel free to contact me anytime if you have questions regarding our Rhinestone & Sequin machines. Thanks again Jim for the email! I look forward to being part of these great forums and helping where I can!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

So now again Does anyone have a system from All American? Either Rhinestone or Sequins... If so I am interested in hearing about your experiences with it so far.

Thanks 

Evie


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Evie,

Just want to check and make sure you know that the two machines are the same machine just sold by two different companies.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

All American sells both the Rhinestone and Sequin machines.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Scott I thought they were completely different machines and All american had a couple different versions at different price points. Got to look into this more.


----------



## Joe All American (Apr 4, 2011)

Eview1 said:


> Thanks Scott I thought they were completely different machines and All american had a couple different versions at different price points. Got to look into this more.


We at All American make the Sequin Motif Machine in 3 and 4 colors currently. Here is a great design a customer of ours is selling. This Sequin MLB design looks awesome!Philadelphia Phillies Ladies Royal Sequin T-Shirt


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello All,
I was busy with DTG area only.
Copy from other posts in DTG area:
Rhinestone: I am the first one who introduce this machine to USA (8-9years ago) and MESA/Highland followed me. SWF east/Col-Deci starts about 2-3years ago. People were laughed at me when I introduced machines to the Shows at first time. Rhinestone is getting into boring stage (too many and anyone can make without big $$$) so new things are Rhinestone and Sequin combination. No lead, lighter, more reflection, Accept Sublimation, Children proof, Cheaper than Rhsn' No injurey to cheerleaders. go on almost any almost no limits also 6 times faster to make it 950max/min. Again, I am the first who introduce threadless sequin motif on earth but this time no one was laughed at me. We have many distributors all over the world now. Actually few mfgs are trying to following me. SWF(Sun Star) and NC Korea and they are having hard times to avoid my patents. 
Getting hotter and hotter. Many major players are starting now as same patern as 8-9 years ago. If you need any question about Deco Trim (embellishment) I will be more than happy to be your answer.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

To be clear, I have been YoungNam Cam machine dealer for while before Coldeci. Price was too stiff for the market so we locate the machine in almost 1/2 price than Cam on 4 color and 2 color. I believed and it is 99.9% of design can covered by 4 color capability. Youngnam does not have 4 color. They are 6 or 2.
If anyone is in mass production he/she should look into my Jumbo. 50cmx80cm = 4000sqcm. Cams: 1225sqcm. Just push start and come back later for many Motifs.
As you see I did not know there is Rhinestone area in TSF. I were busy with DTG area only. My bad. I will try my best to be a asset of this area. Hi All again.  You will see me here often.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

The machine was installed Friday and we have played with it some over the weekend. Below are some of my first impressions.

The machine is fast and the spangles are easy to load. Who ever designed the machine is not in or has not worked in production. The machine has a small work area so I can see why you would have three or four of them if you had big orders. The machine doesn't know when it has run out of spangles so it just keeps running but no spangles are put down really need to dedicate someone to the machine when it runs - not like a cams we start the job and come back when it is done.. The also didn't take the time to covert the machine over to Inches still in mm small thing but still could have taken the time. I'm sure they will fix the machine not knowing it is out of spangles but I would think that would be a must feature for the first machine.

As far as the software it will not install on Vista or Windows seven so it has been a few years since an update and it make GemMaster look like Adobe Illustrator - spangle program very basic. 

The machine runs as advertised but we only have one PC running XP and it is not an option for us to use it for spangle designs - I would think if the machine is doing as well as they say that they would update the software to work on Windows software that has been released in the past two - three years and install a sensor so it knows when it is out of spangles. 

Once we have designs worth showing I will post them and let you know what we think after running the machine for a week.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Scott,
Which software did you get with it? I installed mine on my computer with vista


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I will check Monday morning and let you know the software - Please let me know what software your using if it different I will check it out so we have something more advanced to design with. 

Can you post a couple of you designs in high res or email one or two so I can see the spacing and spangles. Even if it a design that is in the machine memory when it ships. Just want to check and see that we have ours correct.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

That was issues we had from end users and we solved. We had to wait until patent get approved. 
April Patent was approved by Korea Patent office and with this we applied international Patent. If we introduce befor Patent approved Patent will lose it's right. Squire little box is stopper.








We call Sequin stopper. It is option to old machine owners and on new machine those are included.

Scott, Software: if you cannot install please call your supplier. We even install on Window7. Never take many years like YN.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you tell me if more than one software runs the machine and if so the names of the software. We tried 3 computers at my office and it would not install on any computer with operating system above XP.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to answer to you line by line cuz I don't want to miss any answers.

The machine was installed Friday and we have played with it some over the weekend. Below are some of my first impressions. 

The machine is fast and the spangles are easy to load. Who ever designed the machine is not in or has not worked in production. The machine has a small work area so I can see why you would have three or four of them if you had big orders.

FAST = Money!! AA machine is 6 times faster than YoungNam Cam Speed is 800-900/ min. while YN runs 150 plus minus. So it is much more production machine. If AA is not production then what is YoungNam? How many YouugNam you have? anyway AA system will give you 6 times more production. I have 12 machine owners too.

The machine doesn't know when it has run out of spangles so it just keeps running but no spangles are put down really need to dedicate someone to the machine when it runs - not like a cams we start the job and come back when it is done..

I withness One girl ran 4 machines. Now you have stopper so you can come back any time you want to. Since AAS is so fast you have no time to leave away from machine. 900 sequin design per minute will make you real busy.
Slow machine is one of the reason you can go away and come back. If that machine is so fast how can be away?

The also didn't take the time to covert the machine over to Inches still in mm small thing but still could have taken the time. I'm sure they will fix the machine not knowing it is out of spangles but I would think that would be a must feature for the first machine.

Most machines are using mm these days, see all the cars. EU, Japan, Korea ---.
Only USA and UK are using Inch. Did you ever see Inch indicate Rhinestone or Sequin? Did you say something to them? Didn't you ever ride Japanese car or any imports? It should not be a big deal at all.

As far as the software it will not install on Vista or Windows seven so it has been a few years since an update and it make GemMaster look like Adobe Illustrator - spangle program very basic. 

I have multiple customers who has both machine and many told us our software is better than YN's. And we can install on Any Window system.

The machine runs as advertised but we only have one PC running XP and it is not an option for us to use it for spangle designs - I would think if the machine is doing as well as they say that they would update the software to work on Windows software that has been released in the past two - three years and install a sensor so it knows when it is out of spangles. 

Once we have designs worth showing I will post them and let you know what we think after running the machine for a week.

Thank you. Looking forward to seeing yours. Your supplier also have free designs too. We believe service is success. 
"Your success is our success"


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Can you tell me if more than one software runs the machine and if so the names of the software. We tried 3 computers at my office and it would not install on any computer with operating system above XP.


Any software with DST file will work. Tajima, Baurdan -- or AA's
call service tech on Monday please. Youngnam: I don't think it will work.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Scott,
I have sequin soft. I plan on running design Tuesday. I will try to post or email you a pic. I have designed a few already. You can pm me your email


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Scott,
> I have sequin soft. I plan on running design Tuesday. I will try to post or email you a pic. I have designed a few already. You can pm me your email


Tip:
1. EU (France, Italy) people love matt color and clear. AB color is very classic.
2. Use YN,AA,NC and make combination. It is HOT take it to bank. First Sequin machine and second step is to the Rhsn machine(never stone first) and you will have two combination in one transfer sheet.
3. If you use hologram silver too close to Rhsn clear they(rhsn) will lose accent. Believe or not sequin shines more even to Swarovski. Try to use different color or away from it.
4. Use Big Size much as you can it will seperate yourself further apart with others. 6,7,9mm 
5. Lettering: 2mm and 2.5mm is coming soon with all colors. We finish R&D and processing production machine and sqns. But now use rhsn is better unless letter is big. I posted AAS 2mm picture here somewhere.
6. It is so light so don't worry about few thousand sequins. We did 4500 sequin to most famouse brand in USA.
7. Please don't think silver and holo silver is your favorite because sequin's one of specialty is colorful in same color all the time. Use this benefit as specialty. All beginers are only using Silver, Holo Silver, Gold. 
Making color chart requires so much labor. We can not give away. Only to to machine owners one only even you have 10 machines.
8. Remember $4.5/26000sqn (small qty' buyers) on 3mm is the cost. But please charge more than Rhsn motif as all other sqn motif makers are doing. Don't kill the market!! This is my big worry. I don't want to raise sqn price!

I will add more later.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Peter thank you for all the information you are giving to all of us 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It is very funny.
We start with Rhsn machine and talking about sequin machine more now. 
Your success is our success!! AA believed this for 26years. Be AAfamily!!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Most machines are using mm these days, see all the cars. EU, Japan, Korea ---.
> Only USA and UK are using Inch. Did you ever see Inch indicate Rhinestone or Sequin? Did you say something to them? Didn't you ever ride Japanese car or any imports? It should not be a big deal at all.


In the UK we now use metric/mm. It's only the relics like me who think in inches 

We buy petrol/gas in litres but always talk in mpg = miles per gallon, all very confusing!

Incidentally, we currently pay nearly $9 a gallon


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have Spangle soft 1.0.2 so it is a first release - what is the latest release on the software. I will try again on Vista and Windows Seven but we couldn't get it to install Friday.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Peter,

Do you have a manual for the machine - just for the computer screen and all the menus?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rhinestonetransf said:


> I have Spangle soft 1.0.2 so it is a first release - what is the latest release on the software. I will try again on Vista and Windows Seven but we couldn't get it to install Friday.


Hi Scott, maybe you could start a new thread for updates on how your machine from ColDesi is working out for you so this thread could go back to the topic about the machine from All American (since they appear to be slightly different machines )


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I will start a new thread but I promise it is the same machine - The machine even has All American name on it!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Peter,
> 
> Do you have a manual for the machine - just for the computer screen and all the menus?
> 
> Thanks


Yes we do have manual but it will upgrade as it upgrades (2mm, stopper--etc). Both Rhsn & Sqn machine.
Did AA sold to you? Our one of TIGERS (service team) is in FL and tomorrow go to LA (big easy). Is that you?
ask manual [email protected]screenprintsupply.com AAprintsupply is his ID in TSF.
Thank you.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Dixie
How was you installation and training? I hope all went well. I could not talk with Tiger(tech) yet. (over sea now and looking at night ocean with moon!).. Welcome to AAfamily!!!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Still don't have a software that will run on Vista or Windows seven - They are trying to contact AA and the software manufacture to see if they have an update or what we are doing wrong on the install. Couple other issues right now but that is the big one thanks for checking


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Still don't have a software that will run on Vista or Windows seven - They are trying to contact AA and the software manufacture to see if they have an update or what we are doing wrong on the install. Couple other issues right now but that is the big one thanks for checking


Scott,
Please contact us direct. We will request permit from Coldeci to contact you direct(I will email Coldeci now). Ask Jim Black. 215-634-2235 0 ask Jim and Molly. I don't remember their direct number. sorry.
Give you my word, you are in good hand.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

allamerican said:


> Hi Dixie
> How was you installation and training? I hope all went well. I could not talk with Tiger(tech) yet. (over sea now and looking at night ocean with moon!). If you need any assitant please contact me anytime. skype: mp19134 Yahoo: same
> 215-593-8698. Welcome to AAfamily!!!


 
Installation is going great. I love it. It is totally awesome and so fast it is unbelievable. I will be making transfers all day tomorrow


----------

